# American Idol Finals



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Tonight's the last night .. well, at least the last night to be Judged. I suspect the Finale tomorrow will bring some of the Top-10 back for an encore.

Tonight the voting will be for one contestant .. Pick who you think (or want) to win American Idol 2009.

Will it be Adam or will it be Kris?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Better be Adam he is more talented and I would buy his album before I would Kris.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Personally I would give the nod to Adam, but I made a bet a lunch bet that it will be Kris. Should be a good show tonight.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

An Adam / Danny competition would have been at least more competitive.

Kris has no chance at this point...even the judges clearly favor Adam, and likely have thought he would be the winner several weeks ago. They have been pretty obvious on their "joy" on every one of his appearances the past 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I think Adam is the better talent, but I think that more of Danny's voters will go to Kris, giving the win to him.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> An Adam / Danny competition would have been at least more competitive.
> 
> Kris has no chance at this point...even the judges clearly favor Adam, and likely have thought he would be the winner several weeks ago. They have been pretty obvious on their "joy" on every one of his appearances the past 3-4 weeks.


Agree Kris has to many off notes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I think Adam is the better talent, but I think that more of Danny's voters will go to Kris, giving the win to him.


That's a valid possibility too...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm watching it now and after the first song from each I think it's a toss up performance wise. I love the song "Ain't no Sunshine" though. Good stuff.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Kris has no chance at this point...





Richard King said:


> ...Danny's voters will go to Kris, giving the win to him.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's a valid possibility too...


:scratchin

:lol:

I honestly have no idea who will win... But I'm rooting for Kris...


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Go Kris! Because when Adam sings, its like nails on a chalkboard for me.....only song I really liked that he did all season was Mad World....I also think Kris will be getting all the votes from Danny supporters as well as all the "1000 texts per second teen girl" votes :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DialIdol Predictions


Spoiler



*Service Unavailable*


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

dialidol.com is out of commission... "Service Unavailable".


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The viewers made the right call(s) last week, and I think Kris and Adam as the two finalists was exactly right. I've really been listening to Kris' and Adam's performances quite a lot recently (thanks YouTube!) and I find Kris eminently more enjoyable to listen to. Adam puts on a great show, but I'll be spending more time listening than watching, so I want the better recording artist. Kris fits that bill.

That said, I think Adam's going to win, and think he would have beaten either Danny or Allison if they were his competition in the finale. (Given all the hype over Adam, though, perhaps there will be a backlash and his fans just won't vote? Or Anti-Adams will vote for Kris out of spite?)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

TheFigurehead said:


> dialidol.com is out of commission... "Service Unavailable".


I could swear I just read that somewhere ... maybe in the last half hour or so even?! :lol:


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

And I gotta say that the 3rd song performed (written by one of the judges) was aweful.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Prediction:
Regardless of who wins the contest, Kris will emerge as the most enduring talent.
Adam's voice is unbearable beyond one song. Even then it gets to be a challenge.
I'd rather try waterboarding than have to sit through an entire concert of his.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> Prediction:
> Regardless of who wins the contest, Kris will emerge as the most enduring talent.
> Adam's voice is unbearable beyond one song. Even then it gets to be a challenge.
> I'd rather try waterboarding than have to sit through an entire oncert of his.


And yet somehow I thought Adams performances (all three) were better. :shrug: Kris was not bad, but someone has to win and I think Adam did better.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Kara's song was written for Adam. She even mentioned the Key was high for Kris. 


Last check on dial idol
Kris 61.96
Adam 60.85

At one point Kris had a >two point margin.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> Prediction:
> Regardless of who wins the contest, Kris will emerge as the most enduring talent.
> Adam's voice is unbearable beyond one song. Even then it gets to be a challenge.
> I'd rather try waterboarding than have to sit through an entire oncert of his.


How were you able to last the season?  Of course you have the right to your opinion, but I totally disagree.

My score card (Simon Style)

Round #1 - Tie. Both were excellent and songs I would easily listen to more than once.

Round #2 - Give that to Adam

Round #3 - Give that to Adam (Kris actually forgot words and when he had to go higher he fell way short). I think he really wanted to hit a home run but popped up a foul ball.

I do agree with the comments regarding the song. Worse one yet, but I am glad both of them had to sing it. The song definitely exposes Kris's range big time at the end.

I do find it odd that they did not go back to Simon on Round #3 and ask who one that round.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Final Dial Idol scores
Kris 61.14
Adam 60.04

Dial Idol shows Kris with the higher rate of busy signals on all three call in numbers


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> Final Dial Idol scores
> Kris 61.14
> Adam 60.04
> 
> Dial Idol shows Kris with the higher rate of busy signals on all three call in numbers


This isn't a comment on either finalist or who should or will win, but is it just me or has Dial Idol been pretty pointless this year. They almost never have anyone clearly winning the night or clearly getting kicked off. As I recall, the week Lil Rounds was booted Dial Idol gave her the highest percentage in busy signals. Either voting has been incredibly close this year or their methodology hasn't kept pace with voting habits.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Fact is only 1,000,000 of 88,000,000 votes separated Adam and Kris last week, so they were almost tied. Since Kris did nothing last night to make his fans like him less, he should, in theory, get Danny's votes, which might be enough to put him over the top.

There's also the "Pat Boone vs. Elvis" factor in play here. Adam makes some folks uncomfortable, which will bear on the voting. I recommend this article from today's New York Times. /steve


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

Steve said:


> There's also the "Pat Boone vs. Elvis" factor in play here. Adam makes some folks uncomfortable, which will bear on the voting. I recommend this article from today's New York Times. /steve


My best guest is your conclusion is the most likely outcome. Kris seems the likelier to win, but I wouldn't compare him to Pat Boone, or Lambert to Elvis for that matter. Ultimately, I think both appeal to a similar "contemporary" music demographic and will split those voters. It probably depends who votes in greater numbers the "Anybody but Adam" crowd (many of them were probably Danny supporters) or those who vote based primary on who the judges tell them has the most talent. (These probably also include some Danny supporters.)

Either way, I doubt who wins matters much. Kris's singer/songwriter style will likely always have an appeal with or without A.I. (The real question is whether he will be considered a "failure" if he doesn't live up to A.I.'s standards for popularity.) Adam is something of mystery. He's "outrageous" and "flamboyant" compared to other A.I. contestants, but is rather conventional compare to pop/rock as a whole. It will be interesting to see to what degree his first album embraces or rejects the Top 40 rock sound.

As for the NY Times article, A.I. has only a passing similarity to Motown. I see where the writer is coming from, but I'll take a Motown song writer on his/her worst day over an A.I. writer on his or her best. And anyway, whether it was George Martin and Phil Spector in the 60s' or Timbaland and Jay-Z this decade, successful pop music has almost always been heavily influenced by the producer.

Edited to add: I also believe the NY Writer comparison's to Alice Cooper and Kiss are somewhat misplaced. First, Cooper's band wasn't as hokey as it became. Second, it seems to completely miss the glam era of the early to mid '70s, which possessed some of the same campy elements but in a more transgressive way than the typical arena rock band.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

QuickDrop said:


> This isn't a comment on either finalist or who should or will win, but is it just me or has Dial Idol been pretty pointless this year. They almost never have anyone clearly winning the night or clearly getting kicked off. As I recall, the week Lil Rounds was booted Dial Idol gave her the highest percentage in busy signals. Either voting has been incredibly close this year or *their methodology hasn't kept pace with voting habits*.


Or Idol executives have the final say. 

Dial Idol got it correct last year. They had Cook ahead of Archuleta.

Kris will win, that is a fact!


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Dial Idol got it correct last year. They had Cook ahead of Archuleta.
> 
> Kris will win, that is a fact!


They had Cook winning outright, not the virtual/statistical ties we've seen all season, often with someone with the lowest total staying. As I said before, I suspect Kris is slightly likelier to win than Adam, but Dial Idol's "predictions" have been next to useless this year.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve said:


> Since Kris did nothing last night to make his fans like him less, he should, in theory, get Danny's votes, which might be enough to put him over the top.


Same thing I said to my wife last night. And even though he forgot the words on the last song, that isn't going to lose him any votes. Most people already knew who they were voting for, and that one slip-up wasn't going to change that.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Same thing I said to my wife last night. And even though he forgot the words on the last song, that isn't going to lose him any votes. Most people already knew who they were voting for, and that one slip-up wasn't going to change that.


I found that song so un-interesting that I didn't even notice he missed some words! :lol: /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

QuickDrop said:


> As for the NY Times article, A.I. has only a passing similarity to Motown. I see where the writer is coming from, but I'll take a Motown song writer on his/her worst day over an A.I. writer on his or her best.


I think Mr. Holden was probably thinking of singers (not songwriters) when he made that comparison, because he couldn't have been talking about Kara's (and company's) song that debuted last night! :lol: /steve

_"It's all about togetherness. The much-touted "American Idol" family is a direct descendant of the Motown family, which still gathers for ceremonial reunions in homage to its founding patriarch Berry Gordy, who instituted a talent development program much like that of "Idol." Once you're branded by "American Idol," you're in it for life, or for as long as the show lasts."_ [more]


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

> Kara's song was written for Adam. She even mentioned the Key was high for Kris.


Kara's song was written for Adam *and Danny* because that was the judge-ordained outcome the entire season.

Kris managed to do the best he could on a song written for big, glory-note voices but neither guy sounded great because the song was...well...not good. The only enjoyable round was the first when they sang favorites from the season. The second round of social-consciousness songs sucked the joy out of the room and Kara's awful song killed what life was left. It wasn't a great finale and for me, Kris won it with "Ain't No Sunshine".

I voted in the poll for Adam because I think he will win but I've supported Kris from the beginning. His studio downloads are excellent. Adam is a great showman but not to my musical taste. Never been a big fan of the screeching. If Kris manages to win, the press will have him for lunch as the "Undeserving winner of AI" and I'd hate for that to happen because it's not true. But the press is the press and they print what will make a good story even if it's a load of bullcrap.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ron Barry said:


> How were you able to last the season?


There are these buttons on my remote which do magical things.
I can make _him_ be silent.
I can even make _him_ go by quickly and in complete silence.
It's really a wonderful device.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Steve said:


> I found that song so un-interesting that I didn't even notice he missed some words! :lol: /steve


And fell apart at the end as he tried to work up the scale. I think Kris picked the better way to sing that last song (Slower than Adams version), but it fell apart in a number of places and the judges I have to say were rather kind in their comments. They Kept them positive but I definitely felt an undertow in those comments (Kinda like when Paula says you look great).

I do have to agree that Adam needs to tone down the screeching, but when you look at the first song he sang where he did not screech in my opinion his voice is very marketable and he has amazing control of it. This is where I see a huge difference between him and Kris.

I personally am a fan of both and will definitely check out both of their albums. Personally I think Adams deserves the nod for the win given last nights performance and if you take the season into account. I am also a big fan of Kris, but in the end I think Adam is still head and shoulders in both the entertainment area and vocals. Kris does offer something Adam doesn't and that is he can bring incorporate instruments into his performance.

Having said that... My guess is (as I said above I think) Kris will get the win. He is going to draw in the young girls and like others have stated he is definitely more middle of the road.

I have to agree.. The final was a disappointment given my expectations, but I do feel the public got it right in terms of who should be in the finals. I had these guys pick a mid-season as a good possibility. They both deserve Kudos and this was an excellent season.

And what was up with Paula... She looked like a mess and Randy kept pushing the comments past Paula to Simon. Kept hearing him Say... "And your thoughts Simon". She was not all there last night for sure.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know if he'll win, but Adam is clearly a better singer and performer than Kris. He'll also have a better career regardless of the outcome.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

And KISS just showed up...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ended up watching the last hour of this really live since DIRECTV decided to turn on the national feed for Fox tonight ..

Congrats go to ....



Spoiler



Kris Allen


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Well deserved win by Kris Allen. His records I might buy.
Funny thing is that Adam sang himself out of this horse race with his one trick pony routine. If he only could have let go of the screeching!
If someone could have gotten him under some kind of control he could have taken this thing.
Yes he has a powerful instrument in his voice, but it reminds me of Kathy Najimy playing the singing nun Sister Mary Patrick in Sister Act with Whoopi (Sister Mary Clarence). Sister Mary Patrick could raise the rafters with her voice , but enjoyable it was not. Sister Mary Clarence got her to tone it down so that it was a beautiful singing voice and then music was made by all.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

And the winner is..........


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm happy with the results - actually, I would have been happy with either guy winning, as I think both will go on to be stars - but I think it was a bit anticlimactic. Kris wasn't really prepared so my guess is he wasn't expecting to win that lovely Idol Trophy. 

Simon didn't look happy, though, did he?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I wasn't nearly as surprised as Kris by the results! :lol: I'm happy for them both.

Wife and I thought it was a great show overall! We loved the appearances with Urban and Kiss, and really enjoyed _We Are The Champions_.

I was very happy to see two of my favorite girls together (Cyndi and Allison), but I thought that could have gone a little better. I guess they didn't have much time to practice. /steve


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Just goes to show that the best singer and performer doesn't always get the most votes. Even the winner knows he didn't deserve it. But it doesn't really matter. This was the best season ever and Adam Lambert can take credit for that. He's the only singer in the history of the show that made people wonder what he was going to do next and he made the others step up their game in a major way. Great finale episode as well. They pulled out some major stops.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

What's with the spoiler hiding thing? Anyone stupid enought to open an American Idol thread before viewing the episode deserves to have the ending spoiled.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

I didn't vote. I DVR'd it to watch a little later. But I went to check the news at the Atlanta paper website (ajc.com - the Atlanta Journal-Constitution) and POOF - spoiled. I had just complained to my hometown newspaper (ledger-enquirer.com - (Columbus, GA)) doing this with Dancing with the Stars, and Survivor. GRRRR. They should make these headlines clickable before spoiling it for the recording crowd.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

was a weird ending. happy for kris but he certainly seemed embarrassed to win. adam will be successful. so will kris.

was an awesome show with all the guest appearances, tatiana, bathing suit girl (with some new additions), norman, kara unveiling ... great show!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

jacksonm30354 said:


> I didn't vote. I DVR'd it to watch a little later. But I went to check the news at the Atlanta paper website (ajc.com - the Atlanta Journal-Constitution) and POOF - spoiled. I had just complained to my hometown newspaper (ledger-enquirer.com - (Columbus, GA)) doing this with Dancing with the Stars, and Survivor. GRRRR. They should make these headlines clickable before spoiling it for the recording crowd.


Whenever I record something where I don't want the ending spoiled I avoid all sites that have even the slightest chance of a spoiler. I had to remove the sports links from my iGoogle homepage because an F1 race and a Nationwide race got spoiled.:lol:


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Adam will be a flash in the pan and forgotten in a year. Kris has talent that can carry him for the rest of his life.

Good job America, you got it right for once.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

SPACEMAKER said:


> What's with the spoiler hiding thing? Anyone stupid enought to open an American Idol thread before viewing the episode deserves to have the ending spoiled.


Bwahahahahahahaha! :lol:

*Kris won*.
I said he would and he did.
There will be no rain tomorrow, anywehere.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Bikini girl can't sing a lick, but WOW!
Gotta love the science behind those!


----------



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

I agreed with the winners in Seasons 1, 2 and 3.

Season 4 was terrible because I really didn't like any of them and I don't like Carrie Underwood (talk about chalk on a blackboard - county music, hate 99% of it).

Season 5 - Katherine McPhee should have beat Taylor Hicks - Chris Daughtry should have beat Taylor Hicks. Elliott Yamin should have beat Taylor Hicks...

Season 6 - the best and most consistent vocalist came in third - Melinda Doolittle - she should have won over Blake Lewis and Jordin Sparks.

Season 7 - there's no way David Cook should have won by 12 million votes - sounds like automated dialiing to me to sway the results.

Season 8 - sounds like automated dialing again to give Kris the win - Adam should have won. He'll end up selling more records than Kris ever will.

I don't think I'll be watching this any more. The best singers generally don't win.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Loved Adam with Kiss. Just fabulous.

I never usually listen to anything on these shows, but ended up watching a few of the head liners and thought they all did pretty well.



razorbackfan said:


> Adam will be a flash in the pan and forgotten in a year. Kris has talent that can carry him for the rest of his life.


I don't think Kris will even be a flash. There's nothing that separates Kris from 100's of other singers out there. He's just not memorable.

Adam, however, will be a star worldwide.

PS. When you can actually hit the note, it's not considered screeching. I know some people didn't like it when he hit and held that long note during songs, but the point is he did hit it. I've never heard anyone sing like that. He may just be the first idol I ever buy something from (depending on what it is).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

davidjplatt said:


> I don't think I'll be watching this any more. *The best singers generally don't win.*


Agreed, although I'll keep watching. I've never really cared who won (and don't follow them after the show ends), I just watch for the performances


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I really was expecting Adam to win. He's a better singer. Doesn't really matter though. Adam will do well despite losing Idol. He might have a screechy voice but he does it well and reminds me a lot of Ted Neeley in Jesus Christ Superstar.

Either way, good show but a surprise ending.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't think it's really that surprising. Adam was in the bottom 3 a few weeks ago. That just shows that while he was the best performer people didn't like his style as much. 

His style of singing is take it or leave it. There really isn't much in between with him. Chris is more appealing to the general populace and that's why he won. I think both will be good and I think both will go on to be at least as successful as Daughtry. 

I really didn't care who won because once you start getting into the top 5 those people get into the business some way most of the time.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Adam is the better talent but I knew Kris would win because a lot of the Danny Gokey lovers jumped to Kris - not Adam...with Adam you either love him or he bugs the crap out of you...

Adam is a great singer but I got tired of his singing "style"...and emotion is great but he gets overemotional at times...and although I think he will be very successful, I think it'll happen on Broadway...I can't see him selling millions and millions of albums because his style will get tiring after awhile...

I actually think Allison will end up being the most successful...I love her voice and she has so much time to mature...


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm a little bit dumbfounded. Who knew AI could put on such a great show. What fun.

I thought Allison and Cyndi L. were great. I liked that it was a little rough around the edges. I thought Danny and Lionel R. were pretty good too.

Steve Martin? Cool. Rod Stewart? Drunk??? Jason Mraz? How can you not like him.

Adam with KISS? Brilliant! The fact that Adam can get up on the stage with _KISS_ and not only hold his own, but perhaps even steal the show pretty much says it all.

Queen? What? No way. That's exactly the kind of stuff Adam should be singing. He can pull off that crazy Freddie Mercury type vocal.

Congrats to Kris. I've never really been sure about him, but seeing him "in context" with Keith Urban sort of cleared it up for me. He held his own pretty well. He's kind of the pop/rock yin to Keith Urban's country/rock yang. Cool.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

pdawg17 said:


> Adam is the better talent but I knew Kris would win because a lot of the Danny Gokey lovers jumped to Kris - not Adam...with Adam you either love him or he bugs the crap out of you...
> 
> Adam is a great singer but I got tired of his singing "style"...and emotion is great but he gets overemotional at times...and although I think he will be very successful, I think it'll happen on Broadway...I can't see him selling millions and millions of albums because his style will get tiring after awhile...
> 
> I actually think Allison will end up being the most successful...I love her voice and she has so much time to mature...


I see Adam akin to Steven Tyler and Robert Plant. I think with a great band and some good writing/producing he can be very long lived in the industry. Time will tell but if he can build a good support net around him he can do a lot.

I thought Chris sang better then Keith on that duet actually. I'm not a country fan at all but I liked his vocals better. Chris I think will be very profitable because he can do the cross over between country, and pop well. He'll have the support from the beginning because of the record contract with D13. I see him being the male Carrie Underwood mixed with some John Meyer.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

davidjplatt said:


> I don't think I'll be watching this any more. The best singers generally don't win.


Who wins the show isn't really important, just as Adam pointed out. The show is about exposure, growth as an artist, and making your dreams come true. Just think about all these great artists the performers got coaching from during the season. Hell, Adam is already a paid professional (he was the lead in Wicked, amongst other things), and he just got to perform with KISS and Queen. Talk about two perfect matches for him. And he also got to sing a Zeppelin song, something the Robert, Jimmy and JPJ have never allowed to happen before! The exposure on this show has made Adam a winner regardless of the vote. Last season David Cook won (which I agreed with) and he's made over $2M in the past year. But Archey has made over a $1M in the past year, so he's obviously a winner too. Just because they don't get a stupid microphone trophy doesn't mean they aren't winners as a result of being on the show. You have to look at it in bigger terms than a final vote.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

Last wk I realized the cd I would buy is Chris. Adam was more a cabaret singer and dont think his cd will sale more than Taylor Hicks. Remember the Judges higher favored him. As for as the ones saying he was more talented than Chris. Chris was in my opinion the more talented he played the piano and guitar. When the top 10 began my favorite was Danny but as the wks went along he sounded off key more and more. I wished they had the shown the faces of the judges when it was announced and wasnt their favorite. Anyway I predict that Chris will sale the most cds from this season and maybe Allison might be a surprise in sales. I thought this yr was the worst yr of idol and least memorable .


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I think Adam is the better talent, but I think that more of Danny's voters will go to Kris, giving the win to him.


You certainly got that one right on target....! 


spartanstew said:


> Loved Adam with Kiss. Just fabulous.
> 
> I don't think Kris will even be a flash. There's nothing that separates Kris from 100's of other singers out there. He's just not memorable.


Agree with both those points.

Several times now over the years, the best (and longest lasting start) doesn't win....its a popularity contest.

Several past winners have flopped in record sales, while 2nd and 3rd placers have actually outsold the winners of the year. Anyone see Fantasia making it big - hardly...and her record sales were indeed a flop.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Just to echo several posts, just being in the Idol top 12 is winning. For finishing sixth in her season on Idol, Kellie Pickler is doing well, as is josh Gracin and Bucky Covington.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Sixto said:


> was a weird ending. happy for kris but he certainly seemed embarrassed to win. adam will be successful. so will kris.
> 
> was an awesome show with all the guest appearances, tatiana, bathing suit girl (with some new additions), norman, *kara unveiling* ... great show!


I agree! :new_Eyecr :eek2: Much better looking than bikini girl. Great singer too.

Kiss ruled! Very fun show!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You certainly got that one right on target....!
> 
> Agree with both those points.
> 
> ...


Actually I did see her recently. She was working the drive through at McD's. :lol: My post---> :kickbutt: <---DBSTALK


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I agree! :new_Eyecr :eek2: *Much better looking than bikini girl.* Great singer too.
> 
> Kiss ruled! Very fun show!


 Kara didn't seem to think so, she barely showed much of her "assets" and not very long at that. She actually looked embarressed when her dress kinda opened up, she grabed it closed, kept one hand tightly on it to keep it closed.
I'll take bikini girl over Kara anytime.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I'll take bikini girl over Kara anytime.


That depends, are we talking about bikini modeling, or singing.

When bikini girl was singing, it was so bad that I almost turned the channel. The only thing that prevented the channel change was that damn, she looked good.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> Bikini girl can't sing a lick, but WOW!
> Gotta love the science behind those!


She's SMOKIN! :heybaby:

I think last nights show was great! And I'm happy that Kris won


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> That depends, are we talking about bikini modeling, or singing.
> 
> When bikini girl was singing, it was so bad that I almost turned the channel. The only thing that prevented the channel change was that damn, she looked good.


Did she sing?:lol:


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> I don't think Kris will even be a flash. There's nothing that separates Kris from 100's of other singers out there. He's just not memorable.
> 
> Adam, however, will be a star worldwide.
> 
> PS. When you can actually hit the note, it's not considered screeching. I know some people didn't like it when he hit and held that long note during songs, but the point is he did hit it. I've never heard anyone sing like that. He may just be the first idol I ever buy something from (depending on what it is).


A few comments on this...

I think quite a few American Idol singers over the years had better/more unique voices than most established singers so it is obvious just having a good voice doesn't mean that much. You need to get the right people around you and come up with a song that people will like. Kris doesn't have the best voice in the world but he could sell a lot of records...or very few, depending.

I also can't stand Adam's singing. He has all kinds of range and he sounded way better than Kris when he was singing with Queen because his voice is more powerful and better suits that style but just because it is more unique doesn't mean it is more likeable. And you get tired of all the singing that is just looks like he is crying.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

davidjplatt said:


> Season 4 was terrible because I really didn't like any of them and *I don't like Carrie Underwood* (talk about chalk on a blackboard - county music, hate 99% of it).


        

Maybe I'm just blind because I don't know her personally, but boy Carrie Underwood just seems like a really nice person. Add to that that she looks great and has a phenomenal voice. I'm not a Country fan either, but I like listening to Carrie Underwood. Plus her record sales give a pretty clear picture of how good she is.



> Season 5 - Katherine McPhee should have beat Taylor Hicks - Chris Daughtry should have beat Taylor Hicks. Elliott Yamin should have beat Taylor Hicks...


Daughtry, hands down on Season 5 should have won this one. Everyone else was window dressing (Hicks included).



> Season 7 - there's no way David Cook should have won by 12 million votes - sounds like automated dialiing to me to sway the results.


David Cook, IMHO, was and is a lot better than David Archuleta .. That being said, there are a lot of folks that totally disagree with me on that 



> Season 8 - sounds like automated dialing again to give Kris the win - Adam should have won. He'll end up selling more records than Kris ever will.
> 
> I don't think I'll be watching this any more. The best singers generally don't win.


Season 8 has been great. AI took it up a notch this year. Any of the Top 4 could have won and the 5 people behind them were really good in their own right. I'm guessing there will be a lot of winners from Season 8


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Anyone see Fantasia making it big - hardly...and her record sales were indeed a flop.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantasia_Barrino

- Nominated for 8 Grammy's
- Lead in Oprah's production of Color Purple on Stage and is slated to be in the musical version of the movie.
- 2 Albums and working on a 3rd

Just because you don't see her headlining at concerts, the Today Show, or in the main stream doesn't mean she didn't make it big.

Entertainment world is very big, and plenty of space for everyone to make it big.

There have been dozens if not 100's of entertainers that have come from the ranks of the American Idol experience. Only 8 have won the guaranteed contract. You can argue that a lot of those that haven't won, have had better carrers then thoses that did in fact win.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Fontano said:


> There have been dozens if not 100's of entertainers that have come from the ranks of the American Idol experience. Only 8 have won the guaranteed contract. You can argue that a lot of those that haven't won, have had better carrers then thoses that did in fact win.


Hence all the contestants actually win ..

Adam will not be hurt at all by this "loss"


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Hence all the contestants actually win ..
> 
> Adam will not be hurt at all by this "loss"


I'm not sure what the contestants agree to in order to be on _Idol _at all, but the fact Adam didn't win may give him more freedom to make better deals for future appearances and recordings, once he's done with the _Idol _"tour". /steve


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree with you Steve. I think that Adam wins by _not_ winning.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I gotta hand it to the producers ... they know how to put on a show. Wow!

I didn't like the outcome (and that's just sour grapes on my part ), but I absolutely loved the season!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not surprised at all at the results. Personally I would have given Adam the nod, but given the format of the show and its demographics this was the most likely outcome. I actually think Adam should have been in a show like SuperNova, but American Idol has a lot more exposure and I think for the him and Kris this is the best scenario. 

In my opinion, the differences between Adam and Kris became the most evident when they sang together. It was night and day and to me showed Adam has more singing and stage presence talent. Kris has more flexibility in terms of what he can do on stage, is more likable across a wider demographic, but does not have the singing skills Adam possesses.

I was totally amazed with Adam/Kiss and Adam/Queen. After seeing that I think what Queen should do is drop Paul Rodgers and have Adam front for them. There is no substitute for Freddie, but after seeing him rock with Queen and hearing his voice on We are the champions I would definitely purchase an album of Adam singing Queen songs with Queen. 

I was also totally impressed with Adam rocking with Kiss. To fit in with that group is not an easy task and I think he pulled it off. Really enjoyed the his rendition of Beth. Brought back a lot of memories in Jr. High as I was a huge Kiss fan. I am also a huge Queen fan and really enjoyed the ending last night. 

Kris did a great job with Kris Urban and I am looking forward to his album. 

In the end.. Great final show. I could do with less support songs.. But they had a lot of star power and put on a great show. I could have done without 5 more minutes of fame from Norm, Bikini Girl (Though I thought they did that one good with Kara), and whats her name???

Kudos AI. Nice ending to one of the best seasons song wise. I hope they step it up next year and stick with great singers and forget about the casting aspect of it. Just pick the best voices/entertainers and the rest will happen. 

Given this season, I would not be suprised if we don't see Paula back.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Kris should do OK with his AI produced record(s). His particular style will play well on the MIX stations across the nation. Probably won't go down as one of the most successful idol artists, but will probably do ok for himself in the pop music arena. 

Adam might have a very short "Pop Star" run, although I really can't see him having any lasting impact. His appeal is too limited, as evidenced by his inability to pick up the votes from the contestants that were eliminated. Not to say that he won't be successful, but his career path definitely lies in the broadway/musical theater where his strengths are.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Something I heard on the radio today.....did Kris sing with Queen last night? If he did I missed it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Something I heard on the radio today.....did Kris sing with Queen last night? If he did I missed it.


Ya. Both he and Adam sang "_We Are The Champions_" with them, right before the last commercial break. /steve


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Steve said:


> Ya. Both he and Adam sang "_We Are The Champions_" with them, right before the last commercial break. /steve


Crap.....and I deleted.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Crap.....and I deleted.







Better than nothing.  /steve


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Steve said:


> Better than nothing.  /steve


\\

Hey, Thanks.
I alway forget about youtube.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

BubblePuppy said:


> Crap.....and I deleted.


Definitely worth a watch. To me.. It clearly shows the differences between Kris and Adam. Kinda of a A/B comparison though it is more in Adam's wheelhouse.

I thought the Queen and Kiss performances where the highlights of the show last night.

As for where Adam ends up.. The guy can sing. What makes him unique.. He can sing the slow songs (Listen to "Beth") and then rock it and it all sounds good to me.

I will say he does have a polarizing effect on some people but there is also a large amount of people that find him entertaining to watch perform ("Most unique performer in AI history in my opinion, unlike Tyler Hicks which I just find pure annoying.").

It basically comes down to the album he will put out, will people be drawn to the songs or will they not. If Adam fills the songs with hitting the ultra high note, my guess is the album will not do well. If he stays away from that and he has good material to work with he will hit it out of the park.

I go back to Bo Bice. I personally felt he should have won during his season. However, after the show the material he has produced I have not liked which is a shame because I really like him on the show. Carrie on the otherhand has done it right and it has payed off well for her.

Same goes with Melinda. Had really high hopes for her album and I have given some of the songs a quick listen and have not liked them. I am shocked she has yet to appear back on Idol and that she did not appear this year.

I did like Dave Cooks song last night.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't recall seeing Clay, or Kelly, or Fantasia either ... so many prominent alumni seemed to have missed the show this year. As for Melinda, I haven't seen her since Season 6.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDG said:


> I don't recall seeing Clay, or Kelly, or Fantasia either ... so many prominent alumni seemed to have missed the show this year. As for Melinda, I haven't seen her since Season 6.


Wasn't Kelly a guest one night this season? I thought she sang "My Life Would Suck Without You" on the show. I could have seen her on another show, tho, and just be confused.  /steve


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I love Kara showing up bikini girl


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Fontano said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantasia_Barrino
> 
> - Nominated for 8 Grammy's
> - Lead in Oprah's production of Color Purple on Stage and is slated to be in the musical version of the movie.
> ...


Mrs HDTVFAN is is the media distribution business, and has seen the numbers - her album sales are among the lowest of any AI "winners" to date.


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

Lower than Taylor? Wow. If true, that's the exact opposite of what the powers that be at AI would have us believe. For them, Taylor is the dregs of horrible and Fantasia is all that.



> I thought Chris sang better then Keith on that duet actually.


He definitely sang better than Keith. Really good show last night and I was happy with the outcome. First time my favorite has won AI.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

techdimwit said:


> Lower than Taylor? Wow. If true, that's the exact opposite of what the powers that be at AI would have us believe. For them, Taylor is the dregs of horrible and Fantasia is all that.


Fantasia sold a limited but fair number on her first album the first 3 weeks, then sales took a nose dive and she has done little since.

As for the Grammy nominations.....nothing was won.....she is virtually a forgotten commodity.

Taylor...his sales also spiked at first, and level off, but he does continue to sell...albeit at less than stellar rates. His new album, however, is expected to do pretty well, as suppliers are pre-ordering a fair inventory for distribution.

Carrie Underwood has topped sales of all AI winners, followed by Kelly Clarkston and then Clay Aiken. Ruben's another one that spiked and then vanished from the recording charts as far as any significant sales...he is still releasing new content...but it isn't gaining much traction.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Carrie Underwood has topped sales of all AI winners, followed by Kelly Clarkston and then Clay Aiken. Ruben's another one that spiked and then vanished from the recording charts as far as any significant sales...he is still releasing new content...but it isn't gaining much traction.


I expect Carrie, Kelly and Clay to be around a while .. now what about Daughtry? Didn't he just get a 5-times Platinum award on AI this year? That's pretty good if you ask me


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Just goes to show that the best singer and performer doesn't always get the most votes. Even the winner knows he didn't deserve it. But it doesn't really matter. This was the best season ever and Adam Lambert can take credit for that. He's the only singer in the history of the show that made people wonder what he was going to do next and he made the others step up their game in a major way. Great finale episode as well. They pulled out some major stops.


I agree the best "pure" singer didn't win, but I don't think it matters. Kris got the most votes and he deserved to win, whether he believed so or not. I also didn't think contestants raised their game as much as you. As contestants everyone seemed like also-rans compared to Adam. Perhaps it was merely A.I. 's producers doing a better job screening contestants, but there seemed to be a bunch of sound a like sensitive male singers who never did anything interesting.



BattleScott said:


> Kris should do OK with his AI produced record(s). His particular style will play well on the MIX stations across the nation. Probably won't go down as one of the most successful idol artists, but will probably do ok for himself in the pop music arena.
> 
> Adam might have a very short "Pop Star" run, although I really can't see him having any lasting impact. His appeal is too limited, as evidenced by his inability to pick up the votes from the contestants that were eliminated. Not to say that he won't be successful, but his career path definitely lies in the broadway/musical theater where his strengths are.


I kinda agree with you about Kris. He has adult alternative contemporary written all over him. He could easily be a success by everyone standards except for American Idol.

As for Adam, I'm not sure where you are coming from. He made it to the final two. It's tough to see how that makes his commercially "limited," especially when you consider that much of his bad press tended to focus on "theatrically", "flamboyancy", make up, etc., all of which of sometimes came across as negative code for his sexual orientation. Personally, I think his success only goes to show how much the viewing public has "grown up." Ten years ago, I wonder whether he would have even gotten a real chance on the show.

As I said in some other post, I don't see any evidence Adam would do any better on Broadway than on the pop charts. His "theatrically" seems as suited to being a rock n' roll front man as it does to Broadway. And honestly, on Broadway, I think he is more likely to come across as a one trick pony.

Adam's biggest drawback to me is whether he can produce new songs that sound as good as his cover versions. Unlike Allison (who like many here I considered the true best of the bunch), he's doesn't have the time to grow into an independent "artist." He needs to put up or shut up within his first couple records, otherwise he probably will be in touring companies the rest of his life. At least, Kris falls into the singer/songwriter category; he doesn't need to be a mega pop superstar to feel like a success.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> I expect Carrie, Kelly and Clay to be around a while .. now what about Daughtry? Didn't he just get a 5-times Platinum award on AI this year? That's pretty good if you ask me


Yes he did.
Yamin also has a new album out now.
i don't think it will go 5X Platinum, but it will do well enough to keep him fed and clothed.
Right now, that's beating my IRA's.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I expect Carrie, Kelly and Clay to be around a while .. now what about Daughtry? Didn't he just get a 5-times Platinum award on AI this year? That's pretty good if you ask me


Daughtrey has done reasonably well in sales (#4 on that list), and pre-orders seem to indicate that Yamin's album may be respectable in sales too.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

QuickDrop said:


> As for Adam, I'm not sure where you are coming from. He made it to the final two. It's tough to see how that makes his commercially "limited," especially when you consider that much of his bad press tended to focus on "theatrically", "flamboyancy", make up, etc., all of which of sometimes came across as negative code for his sexual orientation. Personally, I think his success only goes to show how much the viewing public has "grown up." Ten years ago, I wonder whether he would have even gotten a real chance on the show.


By "limited" I meant that he was not able to pick up the votes from the other contestants as they were eliminated. Adam had a very large and devoted fan base, but that is "all" he had. Taking Kris and Allison as examples:
Allison was in trouble and had been in the bottom two, once Lil was sent home, it seems that the majority of Lil's fans threw there votes behind Allison. Kris was in the same boat, but when Anoop went home the same thing happened. Kris picked up the Anoop vote and went straight to the top. Once Danny was removed, it was all over. His votes were obviously going to Kris and not Adam.



QuickDrop said:


> As I said in some other post, I don't see any evidence Adam would do any better on Broadway than on the pop charts. His "theatrically" seems as suited to being a rock n' roll front man as it does to Broadway. And honestly, on Broadway, I think he is more likely to come across as a one trick pony.


Adam's backround IS musical theater and he was doing ok there, that is his "trick". I think that is what drove his popularity from the beginning. He was something different than what AI has been trotting out. A "different trick pony" if you will. As far as him achieving great commercial success fronting a theatrical rock n' roll band, there is a very important piece missing in that puzzle, that era is long gone. Could he go on tour and front for Kiss on their 40th reunion tour or some other glam band rehash, sure. That would probably make any such tour much more successful as he would greatly expand their potential audience. Is that going to translate to multi-millions in album sales, no.



QuickDrop said:


> Adam's biggest drawback to me is whether he can produce new songs that sound as good as his cover versions. Unlike Allison (who like many here I considered the true best of the bunch), he's doesn't have the time to grow into an independent "artist." He needs to put up or shut up within his first couple records, otherwise he probably will be in touring companies the rest of his life. At least, Kris falls into the singer/songwriter category; he doesn't need to be a mega pop superstar to feel like a success.


These are precisely the reasons I say he will not have a lasting impact. Adam is a great stage performer born to do musical theater. He's not a song-writer, not an interpreter.
In my honest opinion, I think Adam would be very wise to use his current "super-stardom" to secure a place in the upper echelon of the Broadway circles while he is in great demand.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> Wasn't Kelly a guest one night this season? I thought she sang "My Life Would Suck Without You" on the show. I could have seen her on another show, tho, and just be confused.  /steve


Yes, I remember that. I was referring to a finale appearance.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ruuuuban sings with Jordin on the season 6 finale


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDG said:


> Yes, I remember that. I was referring to a finale appearance.


Gotcha. For that matter Taylor and Jordin were missing too, I think. I didn't notice them in the audience. /steve


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> Gotcha. For that matter Taylor and Jordin were missing too, I think. I didn't notice them in the audience. /steve


I think I saw Jordin, but I might be wrong. No sight of Taylor ... but to tell the truth, I wasn't looking for him. :sure:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

BattleScott said:


> By "limited" I meant that he was not able to pick up the votes from the other contestants as they were eliminated. Adam had a very large and devoted fan base, but that is "all" he had. Taking Kris and Allison as examples:
> Allison was in trouble and had been in the bottom two, once Lil was sent home, it seems that the majority of Lil's fans threw there votes behind Allison. Kris was in the same boat, but when Anoop went home the same thing happened. Kris picked up the Anoop vote and went straight to the top. Once Danny was removed, it was all over. His votes were obviously going to Kris and not Adam.
> 
> Adam's backround IS musical theater and he was doing ok there, that is his "trick". I think that is what drove his popularity from the beginning. He was something different than what AI has been trotting out. A "different trick pony" if you will. As far as him achieving great commercial success fronting a theatrical rock n' roll band, there is a very important piece missing in that puzzle, that era is long gone. Could he go on tour and front for Kiss on their 40th reunion tour or some other glam band rehash, sure. That would probably make any such tour much more successful as he would greatly expand their potential audience. Is that going to translate to multi-millions in album sales, no.
> ...


Excellent analysis and just about 100% in line with my thinking.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> By "limited" I meant that he was not able to pick up the votes from the other contestants as they were eliminated. Adam had a very large and devoted fan base, but that is "all" he had. Taking Kris and Allison as examples:
> Allison was in trouble and had been in the bottom two, once Lil was sent home, it seems that the majority of Lil's fans threw there votes behind Allison. Kris was in the same boat, but when Anoop went home the same thing happened. Kris picked up the Anoop vote and went straight to the top. Once Danny was removed, it was all over. His votes were obviously going to Kris and not Adam.


The problem with this analysis is that, unless you have voting data I don't know about, it is based purely on assumptions not facts. With the final three, Dial Idol had all three with around 30% percent busy signals. With the final two, both contestants were in the 60% range. Generally, I find the whole notion that a pop music performer audience is "limited" kinda odd. Of course, it's limited. That's why there is different genres.



BattleScott said:


> Adam's backround IS musical theater and he was doing ok there, that is his "trick". I think that is what drove his popularity from the beginning. He was something different than what AI has been trotting out. A "different trick pony" if you will. As far as him achieving great commercial success fronting a theatrical rock n' roll band, there is a very important piece missing in that puzzle, that era is long gone. Could he go on tour and front for Kiss on their 40th reunion tour or some other glam band rehash, sure. That would probably make any such tour much more successful as he would greatly expand their potential audience. Is that going to translate to multi-millions in album sales, no.


There's are also lots of YouTube videos of him performing straight out pop songs for audiences. Apparently, he did form an alternative rock band at some point. Anyone who has a desire for a career in music is going to put his fingers in as many pies as he can simply to get work in something he loves.

As for rock eras, they are never completely gone and are always being recycled. What matters is whether the person has the talent to breathe new life into the them. I will agree that I have no idea whether Adam has that kind of talent. I also strangely enough have no idea the kind of record he wants to make and whether he will measure how successful his music is by how much it sells or how well it is regarded by critics and the like. (For all I know, his favorite band is "Of Montreal.") But also from his performances on A.I., I have no idea whether he has the talent to reach the "upper echelon of the Broadway." People completely dedicate their lives to that hope and rarely achieve it. His name recognition will sell tickets for a couple shows, just as his name recognition will sell a couple albums.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Tonight's the last night .. well, at least the last night to be Judged. I suspect the Finale tomorrow will bring some of the Top-10 back for an encore.
> 
> Tonight the voting will be for one contestant .. Pick who you think (or want) to win American Idol 2009.
> 
> Will it be Adam or will it be Kris?


This show sux!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> This show sux!


Yes, well we like it. But we thank you for your indulgence.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> This show sux!


Then don't watch it ..


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> This show sux!


Is somebody looking for attention??? :nono:


----------

